# Lost In Space and Land Of The Giants Diorama videos



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I probably should have put these videos here first...Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GjaHjpu2Ng

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a_36I3VzIo


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice! I thought Sofia was quite convincing.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sincere and Humble thanks sir!...Ill tell Sofia.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great videos ! Thanks for sharing these. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

DCH10664 said:


> Great videos ! Thanks for sharing these. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thank you very much indeed sir! I am pleased you enjoyed them. They both were a lot of fun to make and show that if lit right, you can achieve studio set quality!!:wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for showing us. Both were very nostalgic and of high quality.


----------

